# Who wants to watch me torture some Poa Triv?



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

This spring I had a bout with Poa Trivialis. I went after it with some Fenoxaprop-p-ethyl (AI in Acclaim Extra). It appeared to have some impact on the triv, however, it appears at least some has come back. I am determined to figure out if there is a way to kill this stuff once and for all. So.... I pulled up some stolons and planted them in pots. I will give them a few days or weeks to establish and then I am going to start experimenting with regimes to see what, if anything we can do to selectively kill this stuff. If anyone has any thoughts on how to make the most of these experiments, let me know. Once the weather turns, I can bring them inside and put them under grow lights in my basement for continued trials.

Edit after a realization: I am also going to pull some KBG plugs from my lawn as well as a friends NoMix so that I can test each treatment's impact on desirable turf, too.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Reserved for the regimes I will test.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Oh I like this


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

Great idea. What about boiling water? Wondering if anything comes back 

Looking forward to your experiment!


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Subscribed to this!


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Is this testing limited to selective control techniques or is scorched earth stuff fair game?

Also do you own a flamethrower? (asking for a pyro friend of mine)

Edit: re-read, you said selective. Too bad because there's lots of stories of it surviving even non-selective methods. Also, flamethrowers are fun.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Oh this is good...


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

Subscribed .... let the games begin


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

davegravy said:


> Is this testing limited to selective control techniques or is scorched earth stuff fair game?
> 
> Also do you own a flamethrower? (asking for a pyro friend of mine)
> 
> Edit: re-read, you said selective. Too bad because there's lots of stories of it surviving even non-selective methods. Also, flamethrowers are fun.


I may do gly on one to see what i am dealing with. I doubt there will be much fire involved, but I could be persuaded....


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

+1 for fire!


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

davegravy said:


> Is this testing limited to selective control techniques or is scorched earth stuff fair game?
> 
> Also do you own a flamethrower? (asking for a pyro friend of mine)
> 
> Edit: re-read, you said selective. Too bad because there's lots of stories of it surviving even non-selective methods. Also, flamethrowers are fun.



Fun for sure, but it comes back


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Subscribed for sure!


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I now am in possession of the following herbicides.

Tenacity
Certainty
RightLine ETHO 4 SC (Prograss)
Acclaim Extra

Of course I have glyphosate and all the usual suspects, too. But don't think they are really worth trying beyond just glyphosate. Although now that I am typing this, maybe some other non selective herbicides would be fun too try since the reports of it actually surviving glyphosate.

Also have TNEX and Anuew PGRs. I am thinking about trying to OD this stuff on PGR to see what happens and or combining with herbicides. @g-man mentioned doing this to Poa A with success.

Looking for ideas on regimes.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

How about RoundUp QuickPRO? 73.3% gly with a touch of diquat. Although $78 :shock:


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> How about RoundUp QuickPRO? 73.3% gly with a touch of diquat. Although $78 :shock:


I have some! In the packet form. https://www.amazon.com/Roundup-QuikPro-Killer-HERBICIDE-QuickPro/dp/B00XNW6NEO


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

gm560 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > How about RoundUp QuickPRO? 73.3% gly with a touch of diquat. Although $78 :shock:
> ...


Nice! I wonder if the higher percentage would make any difference?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


My guess is the diquat would be detrimental. It gets the plant to brown up super fast.... like sub 24 hours but feel like it isnt as effective as straight glyphosate in the long run. It is for commercial applicators so they don't get angry call backs in a few days saying the weeds are still alive before the gly has started doing its work.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'd like to see the effectiveness of Velocity on triv.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I'd like to see the effectiveness of Velocity on triv.


Ditto, but not sure where to acquire any. Also hoping to find a solution for the masses.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

gm560 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see the effectiveness of Velocity on triv.
> ...


Hopefully PoaCure will be available to all someday. Control of both annual and roughstalk bluegrass.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I was browsing the Penn State Extension website for their online courses recently. I saw that there is an option to become a certified "private applicator" of pesticides. i wonder if that level of certification would allow the purchase of PoaCure. ...not that I would do it myself, but there may be overachievers among us.

https://extension.psu.edu/pennsylvania-pesticide-applicator-certification


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> I was browsing the Penn State Extension website for their online courses recently. I saw that there is an option to become a certified "private applicator" of pesticides. i wonder if that level of certification would allow the purchase of PoaCure. ...not that I would do it myself, but there may be overachievers among us.
> 
> https://extension.psu.edu/pennsylvania-pesticide-applicator-certification


I'm in PA. I think you should do the course. Then come experiment on my lawn :nod:


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Just FYI @gm560 I have this available and can send a few handful of seeds at no cost for science if your interested let me know. Its basically TLF nightmares in a bag :lol:


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Just FYI @gm560 I have this available and can send a few handful of seeds at no cost for science if your interested let me know. Its basically TLF nightmares in a bag :lol:


:shocked:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey no weed or crop seed. So picky.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Just FYI @gm560 I have this available and can send a few handful of seeds at no cost for science if your interested let me know. Its basically TLF nightmares in a bag :lol:


Ha thanks. I thought about seeding and actually found a shade mix locally with Sabre in it but decided to go with digging up mature plants. Reason being I figured it would be a better test of what is actually in peoples yards. Baby triv might not be as tough as mama triv.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> I was browsing the Penn State Extension website for their online courses recently. I saw that there is an option to become a certified "private applicator" of pesticides. i wonder if that level of certification would allow the purchase of PoaCure. ...not that I would do it myself, but there may be overachievers among us.
> 
> https://extension.psu.edu/pennsylvania-pesticide-applicator-certification


Applicator license means that you can apply to other lawns. For Indiana, it means that you have to keep a log of all your applications and be open to any inspection of the products you have.

But no, it won't get you access to POAcure. From what I heard, you buy it directly from them and they check you are actually a golf course (phone + address).


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Just FYI @gm560 I have this available and can send a few handful of seeds at no cost for science if your interested let me know. Its basically TLF nightmares in a bag :lol:


When I'm elected President, my first executive order will require the elimination of all left lane off-ramps and on-ramps from the interstate highway system.
My second executive order will be a ban on the production, distribution, sale, purchase, or possession of Poa triv seeds. :lol:


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

ScottW said:


> My second executive order will be a ban on the production, distribution, sale, purchase, or possession of Poa triv seeds. :lol:


Sort of like ethnic cleansing but for grass... Good luck! 😛

Also can you add fine fescues to that order please 😉 @Kaba


----------



## Jack_62 (Apr 25, 2020)

How did this go? Any recommendations?


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Jack_62 said:


> How did this go? Any recommendations?


Yeah, all this build up of an awesome test and then.............nothing.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

ScottW said:


> FuzzeWuzze said:
> 
> 
> > Just FYI @gm560 I have this available and can send a few handful of seeds at no cost for science if your interested let me know. Its basically TLF nightmares in a bag :lol:
> ...


What's your stance on assembly required directions?


----------



## GreenHorn (Nov 23, 2018)

Subscribed!! Interested in results......


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@gm560, how did this go?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I didnt do it. I realized selective herbicides were a fools errand and I started nuking.


----------

